# Looking for some sheet music



## Conker (May 14, 2011)

Apparently it's really hard to find websites with sheet music that don't look shady or don't require a paid membership :[

Anyone know where I can find piano sheet music for "Broken Road" by Sully Erna?

I can't play the piano, but I can memorize shit until I learn this one.


----------

